# dll file not found



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

dll file not found,when i downloaded motogp2.i have winME
WHAT DO I DO,THANKS


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Corrupted download perhapd...Where did you get it from ?


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

i have heard that other people had the same problem,i am trying to set-up directx9.do you know how?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Get it from windows update and follow the commands to install it..


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

ok,thank you


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

yesterday i tryed to play motogp demo,it would not,then i
installed derectx9,and it stared to work,but then came up
with FAILED TO SET VIDEO MODE,PLEASE HELP,THANK YOU
PS:WINDOWS ME


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

That sounds like you need video drivers..Try updating those and since i'm not familiar with that game does it support your card ?


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

How do i update my drivers?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

What video card do you have ? Make and model please


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

i am new at computers,dont even know what it is,were do i find it?,and what does it look like?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Click on start / control panel / system / hardware / device manager

then click the + sign next to display adapter and tell me what it says there.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Another thing is what exact dll was missing , I need that info as well.


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

MATROX MGA-G200/AGP


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

Dll,d3d9.dll


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Right click that matrox mga-g200, select properties, drivers and what version is there.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Download this to your desktop http://www.dll-files.com/cgi-bin/cgiwrap/dll-files/topdown/download.pl?file=d3d9.zip==
then extract it to c:\windows and try out the game.


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

matrox graphics


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

do i click update driver?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

No not yet. Do the above post first in regards to downloading the file to c:windows. Reboot and try the game..


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

download what file?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

http://www.dll-files.com/cgi-bin/cgiwrap/dll-files/topdown/download.pl?file=d3d9.zip==


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

i downloaded it,tryed to play it,and does the same thing
FAILED TO SET VIDEO MODE.And the monitor kept going
on and off,before that showed up


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm oing to ba taking off no but someone should pick up here...I'll check back in in a bit..


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

OK,Thank you


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Tell me, are you able to play any 3d games on this sytsem ?


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

yes i can,how do i check o see how much space i have for download.
because i just tryed to download something and it said i did not have the room for it,if that is the case how do i do a clean up?


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

and yes i can play other 3d games on it


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

anybody out ther,that can help me?


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

anyone there,that knows how to get rid of a pop-up,off
your screen.i tryed right clicking it to delete it, does nothing


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

click the x in the top corner .then install google toolbar from http://toolbar.google.com/


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

click the x on the pop-up?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

yes


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

mobo,u out there?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

yep, way out there


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

thank u,clicked it,and it went away.another question i have these small
unwanted icons,on lower rt. of my screen.all they will do is open.can,t get rid of them


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

just wanted to thank you very much,for all your help,i know i,m a pain in the ***.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by champ1992:_
> *thank u,clicked it,and it went away.another question i have these small
> unwanted icons,on lower rt. of my screen.all they will do is open.can,t get rid of them *


Depends on what they are ..I can tell you which to get rid of so first follow this:

Download 'Hijack This! http://www.spychecker.com/program/hijackthis.html
Unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the " scan " button will change into a " save log " button.
Press that, save the log , load it in Notepad, and copy its contents here. Most of what it lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet.
.


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

unziped spy,did not see anything that says scan


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

click on hijackthis.exe first.


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

put my cursor 0ver high jack this,nothing!!


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Can you find HijackThis.exe ?


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

i found somthing that says scan &fix stuff,is this what i want?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

click scan first then when done click save. Then right click the log , copy and paste it here in a reply.


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

i have it in a notepad,how do i send it to you?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

click edit, select all, copy then in your next reply when yopu are typing right click and select paste.


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

did u get ,those files?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

No, you have to post then in a post


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.5
Scan saved at 4:19:52 PM, on 3/17/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EPSON\EBAPI\SAGENT2.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALWIL SOFTWARE\AVAST4\ASHSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\VERIZONDSL\WINPOET\WINPPPOVERETHERNET.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ROXIO\EASY CD CREATOR 6\DRAGTODISC\DRGTODSC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ROXIO\EASY CD CREATOR 6\AUDIOCENTRAL\RXMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_S0HIC1.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\KDX\KHOST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\WJVIEW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\REALTIME.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALWIL SOFTWARE\AVAST4\ASHMAISV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SAHAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OKAY GLOBAL HELP\DELETE SIZE REMOTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ROXIO\EASY CD CREATOR 6\AUDIOCENTRAL\PLAYLIST.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\STREAMCAST\MORPHEUS\MORPHEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBSAVINGSFROMEBATES\WEBSAVINGSFROMEBATES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AUTOUPDATE\AUTOUPDATE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALONE PLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYSAI\SYSAI.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DEFRAG.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MATROX MGA POWERDESK\MGACTRL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://searchexe.com/searchbar.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://searchexe.com/searchbar.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = searchexe.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://searchexe.com/searchbar.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://searchexe.com/searchbar.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://searchexe.com/searchbar.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = res://C:\PROGRA~1\TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/sa
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://searchexe.com/searchbar.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://keyword.netscape.com/keyword/%s
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=50032
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,CustomizeSearch = res://C:\PROGRA~1\TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/sa
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {8952A998-1E7E-4716-B23D-3DBE03910972} - C:\PROGRA~1\TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
N1 - Netscape 4: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://www.focus.de/"); (C:\Program Files\Netscape\Users\User00\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {01C5BF6C-E699-4CD7-BEA1-786FA05C83AB} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYSAI\APROPOSPLUGIN.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: UCmore Toolbar - {53CBEE82-D747-11d3-9ED0-005004189684} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\UCMORE\UCMIE.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: My &Search Bar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Search Toolbar - {339BB23F-A864-48C0-A59F-29EA915965EC} - C:\PROGRA~1\TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Baitshowmeet - {02456389-D98C-E6A2-2D54-5C7A6DDD2439} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\EGGSSAVEGPL\GREAT BIB.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPoET] C:\Program Files\VerizonDSL\WinPoET\WinPPPoverEthernet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioEngineUtility] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioDragToDisc] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioAudioCentral] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\RxMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C82 Series] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_S0HIC1.EXE /P23 "EPSON Stylus C82 Series" /O7 "EPUSB1:" /M "Stylus C82"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [kdx] C:\WINDOWS\KDX\KHOST.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebSavingsfromEbates] wjview /cp "C:\Program Files\WebSavingsfromEbates\System\Code" Main lp: "C:\Program Files\WebSavingsfromEbates"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RVP] "C:\Program Files\RVP\bpc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Tray] C:\PROGRAM FILES\KAZAA LITE\MY SHARED FOLDER\GAMES (1).EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCDRealtime] C:\WINDOWS\realtime.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ashMaiSv] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\AVAST4\ashmaisv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SAHAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SahAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [User 16] C:\PROGRA~1\OKAYGL~1\delete size remote.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winactive] C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINDOW ACTIVE\WINACTIVE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoUpdater] "c:\Program Files\AutoUpdate\AutoUpdate.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SAgent2ExePath] C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [avast!] C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Morpheus] "C:\Program Files\StreamCast\Morpheus\Morpheus.exe" -min
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Morpheus] "C:\Program Files\StreamCast\Morpheus\Morpheus.exe" -min
O8 - Extra context menu item: Web Savings - file://C:\Program Files\WebSavingsfromEbates\System\Temp\ebateswebsavings_script0.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .SWF: C:\PROGRAM FILES\VERIZONDSL\NETSCAPE\PROGRAM\PLUGINS\npswf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37868.8209953704
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/06935fe874afd0f18817/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {3F0EECCE-E138-11D1-8712-0060083D83F5} (LPViewer Class) - http://www.mgisoft.com/ActiveX/LPControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} (Secure Delivery) - http://www.gamespot.com/KDX22/download/kdx.cab
O16 - DPF: {DDFFA75A-E81D-4454-89FC-B9FD0631E726} - http://www.bundleware.com/activeX/BM2/BM2.cab
O16 - DPF: {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} (F1 Organizer Class) - http://www.netpaloffers.net/NetpalOffers/DMO1/Ud3rT0n5.cab
O16 - DPF: {A7798D6C-C6B5-4F26-9363-F7CDBBFFA607} (download Class) - http://www.gigex.com/ActiveX/vxpspeeddelivery.dll


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Rescan and put a check next to each of these then close all browser windows and click "fix checked '

http://searchexe.com/searchbar.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://searchexe.com/searchbar.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = searchexe.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://searchexe.com/searchbar.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://searchexe.com/searchbar.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://searchexe.com/searchbar.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = res://C:\PROGRA~1\TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/sa
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://searchexe.com/searchbar.html

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=50032
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,CustomizeSearch = res://C:\PROGRA~1\TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/sa
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {8952A998-1E7E-4716-B23D-3DBE03910972} - C:\PROGRA~1\TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {01C5BF6C-E699-4CD7-BEA1-786FA05C83AB} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYSAI\APROPOSPLUGIN.DLL

O3 - Toolbar: UCmore Toolbar - {53CBEE82-D747-11d3-9ED0-005004189684} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\UCMORE\UCMIE.DLL

O3 - Toolbar: My &Search Bar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL

O3 - Toolbar: &Search Toolbar - {339BB23F-A864-48C0-A59F-29EA915965EC} - C:\PROGRA~1\TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL

O3 - Toolbar: Baitshowmeet - {02456389-D98C-E6A2-2D54-5C7A6DDD2439} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\EGGSSAVEGPL\GREAT BIB.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RVP] "C:\Program Files\RVP\bpc.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SAHAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SahAgent.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [User 16] C:\PROGRA~1\OKAYGL~1\delete size remote.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winactive] C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINDOW ACTIVE\WINACTIVE.EXE

Then go to start / search and search for :
bpc.exe then delete it
Do the same for :
OKAYGL
MYWAY
UCMORE
EGGSSAVEGPL


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Then go to start - control panel - add/remove programs and click on sah agent then remove it..

Then click on start / run / type in MSCONFIG / then click on startup tab..
Anything with Real player in it should get unchecked. same goes for Roxio, matrox, morpheus and Kazaa

Do another start / search for SYSAI.EXE and delete it as well


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

thank you for your help yesterday,got it all finished.Now!!
care to help me some more,i downloaded,another game ad said there
wasn,t enough room on my comp.it says i have 128mb,need 250,so can you tell me how to take the downloads and burn them,and how to play them once i have them on disc


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

oh,i am de-fragging right now does my comp need to be on or off line?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Enough memory or hard disk space ?


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

it says when i try to open game.Cube 30configv1.82,system128mb,intel
pent3450mhz,also says no support for texture compression found
dxt comp.required.I have47% free in my comp.virtual memory32bit


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Check the requirements on the manufacturer of the games site but i think either your video card doesn't support that card or your in need of more memory ..In any event 128 isn't nearly enough to play 3D graphic games on but your processor is deffinitely large enough.


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

went into system prop.under hard disc it says 1552mb systen disc restoe spase,it is max out


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

how do i find out what kind of vid card i have,and how do i get more memory?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Click on My computer and right click "C" drive. then what it the free space...


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

You have a matrox video card and 128 memeory. Buy ram at a computer store and either a Nvidia or Ati video card shouild suffice your gaming Needs. Some cards are high end and some are lower end...


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

went into local disc space,it says used:5.88GB,free:6.75GB,IN properdies it said something about disc clean-up shoud i do this?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Your deffinitly running out of room there. Disk cleanup probably won't do too much for you there unless you remove some programs and files that you don't use or need then do a disk cleanup and defrag.


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

Can i de-fragg while i am using the comp.same with clean up,and can i
do them at the same time?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Not the same time no. And do cleanup first.


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

can you tell me how to burn the game demos that i have,so i can get them off my comp.


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

can i do the clean-up,while i,m on the comp?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Your not going to be able to play them as they need to be installed to work. You can burn the file that you download but it would still need to be reinstalled to play it..


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by champ1992:_
> *can i do the clean-up,while i,m on the comp? *


Yes


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

like any game i would have on disc i would have to install,right?
can you tell me how to put them on disc,so i can install and play them later.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

What burning software do you have then? And do you still have the download file ?


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

do i ad temp.files to the clean-up?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes deffinitely..


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

how do i find out what burning software i have,and where do i find the
download file?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

In program files of course. Do you have Nero or maybe roxio ?


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

remember i am comp.,stupid!i have roxio


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

i did my clean-up,now i am de-fragging,still says 0% on defragg,is that just because,it takes a long time?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

You are probably going to have to boot into safe mode now...Follow this link and when you get in then run defrag..http://www.computerhope.com/issues/chsafe.htm#01


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

what does it mean to boot into safe mode.And can you tell me how to
burn my disc in roxio,so i can put my demo on them,and get rid of programs,also after i burn them,can you tell me how to re-install them to play them later.thank you very much,going to the store to check out the things you said i need.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

The defrag isn't moving along because programs are trying to use the hard drive when the defrag is trying to tidy it up..In safe mode these programs are shut down so then defrag can do its job..


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

As for the Games I would advise to leave them alone and look for toher things to remove that will give you a little room as its going to be extremely difficult and drawn out to have you burn those then reinstall them...


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

how do i put it in safe mode?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

follow the link 4 posts up..


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks for the help,mobo.It took me 7 hours to scan disc,and de-fragg.
But it,s finished,now on to the next problems ,LOL


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

mobo,good! morning,i have this pop-up on my screen that wont go away,can you help?


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

Can someone tell me how to make my printed text bigger,when i print out pages u can barely read it,it,s to small MODEL C82 EPSON PRINTER


----------

